# New Puppy Tips



## Jason414 (Aug 20, 2013)

I just got my first vizsla over the weekend and her name is Alice. She is a few days away from being 9 weeks old. I have put her in her crate since night one and we have yet to have any accidents in there! The first night we only went out once and the second we went out twice.

However, today she has been having problems keeping it in while in the home. She seems to be going pee crazy and then won't do anything when I take her outside. Does anyone have any tips for helping correct this? I thought we were doing pretty good--maybe I am expecting too much from her--but just want to know that I am on the right path verse heading towards disaster.

Also, any general tips anyone has for raising their first vizsla would be great!

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

J, welcome and congrats on the dog. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3uOmweA_iCE&feature=relmfu


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2TPSIL7oKwM&feature=fvwrel

Enjoy 
Linking is fun and saves time typing.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

You are not alone my friend. Watch your puppy for any whining, going to the door or catch any accidents and nip them in the bud early. Get up at certain times of the night at first and let them out to pee poo. Try to get them to go on command and in one spot. Just let them do their business and then back into the crate with no talking etc. This has not been an easy thing for us. Dharma is 12 weeks old and we are only just starting to put everything together now.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

At this age the pup doesn't even know she needs to go she just goes. 

therefore the pup needs to go out every 30 mins or so. 

Main thing is that everytime you pause she needs to go out. In other words play for 10mins then take her out. Feed her then out. training session of 10mins then out. Puppy wakes up then out. 

So end everything with potty break.

Then praise like mad once she goes outside.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Its a chat a pc all have thoughts and free gifts

Baby Willow was hooking points at 10 weeks old

and the day she flew to me she knew when to cry pee pee and poo Daddy let me out

By the time we hit 6 months she will be raw real free and bird pointing"

and yes we have the Pics" ;D

and any age I have worked her up to 35 mins

the keys are making it fun and being creative

they get it if the puddy matches the gifts given to them


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Jason and welcome to the forum, prepare yourself for the unexpected, your pup doesn't yet know where to pee or poo, it's your job to show where Alice is to go, along with plenty of praise when she does and no scolding when she doesn't, she'll learn that praise is good and she'll want to please in future. Patience, repetition and consistency should be your mantra for the next few months


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Something that helped us greatly with Aspen was tracking down every time he eliminated , whether he peed, pood or did both, and at what time it happened in a notebook. This way you quickly see how frequently your pup needs to go (after eating, sleeping, playtime, etc) and can take her out BEFORE the accident happens. Our "bathroom book" continues to be a joke among friends, but we only had 4 accidents in the house with our pup since we brought him home at 12 weeks old and they all occurred within the first 5 days of us having him. We used this tracking method until he started going to the back door and sitting to let US know he needed to go. 

The few times he did pee in the house were during play sessions where we were thinking we should take him outside and pretty well in mid-thought he beat us to getting him outside. 

We also set up a pee stick (literally a stick from a tree we stuck in the ground), where we would take pup to each time. As soon as Aspen smelled the area around the stick he would pee. Before we got to the stick we would also say "do your business" so now he will go to the bathroom on command when we take him outside. 

Best of luck - patience, consistency and LOTS OF PRAISE will make all the difference!! We would also give a little treat right after eliminating. 

Best of luck and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Jason414 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the help and tips everyone. Alice and I are doing great. She is already sleeping through the entire night and is only a little over 10 weeks old! 

I do have a question on what everyone thinks of letting puppies chew on rawhide sticks. The ones I have here at home are very small and perfect for a puppy. Are these good to give to the pups?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I prefer antlers, bully sticks, or Himalayan dog chews to rawhide. 

We were told that rawhide pieces can expand in the stomach and cause blockage. 

We have never given Miles one, but he had one at a friend's while they were watching him and he threw it up that night. 

This is just our experience, I'm sure others will have more to share.


----------

